# Critique of Our First Princess Cruise...



## tbone2374

I was very apprehensive before the excursion, but took to heart, some advice I received from a friend...RELAX. Everything has a way of working itself out. I mastered the Muster, Dinner buffet, AYCE King 
Crab Legs, Best breakfast location, Best Steak Restaurant, Baggage Routines, Best Bartenders, and when and where of the many theatre showings and big screen movies. The one thing I'm still working on is to keep the wife from every hawker and sales person in Cozumel, and Progresso along the sidewalk. She has a hard time saying no thanks! Enjoy!


----------



## country7

we are hitting cozumel in january. Did yall do an excursion there or just shop?


----------



## sotexhookset

Border town Progresso or a town down there named the same?


----------



## Capt.Thomas White

Progresso, is a port in the state of Yucatan in the Yucatan region of Southern Mexico.


----------



## Bearwolf34

Id be all over one of them booze barges...bikinis around the hot tub..party time all the time..


----------



## cubera

Bearwolf34 said:


> Id be all over one of them booze barges...bikinis around the hot tub..party time all the time..


Princess ships are somewhat subdued.
What you're looking for is on Carnival ships.


----------



## DannyMac

Did you cruise on the Emerald Princess out of Bayport? We leave January 11 on the Emerald. Glad you had a good time!


----------



## tbone2374

country7 said:


> we are hitting cozumel in january. Did yall do an excursion there or just shop?


............Yes we did the excursion to the Mayan ruins in Progresso, and then we did a guided tour by small bus, around the Cozumel Island, combined with a Boat tour around the 
eastern side.


----------



## tbone2374

DannyMac said:


> Did you cruise on the Emerald Princess out of Bayport? We leave January 11 on the Emerald. Glad you had a good time!


...............Yes, it was the 
Emerald Princess... nice boat, and the service and staff were very courteous and efficient.


----------



## Won Hunglo

Looks like you had a good time. The poverty in Progresso is depressing. Did a all inclusive bar/beach break there & had to go through 3 police check points just to keep the drug lords out of the tourist areas.


----------



## mas360

I was in Progresso two years ago. I got to the end of the tourist area and stepped through the gate to enter the real Progresso town street with the intention to stroll down the street to explore the local environment. Within ten minutes later I turned around and retreated back into the tourist area after seeing two trucks full of federales in body armor, Kevlar helmets and M4's slowly cruised by. They were in battle station mode....standing on their truck beds with their backs up against each other, eyeing the streets and their weapons pointed outward.


----------



## jtburf

mas360 said:


> I was in Progresso two years ago. I got to the end of the tourist area and stepped through the gate to enter the real Progresso town street with the intention to stroll down the street to explore the local environment. Within ten minutes later I turned around and retreated back into the tourist area after seeing two trucks full of federales in body armor, Kevlar helmets and M4's slowly cruised by. They were in battle station mode....standing on their truck beds with their backs up against each other, eyeing the streets and their weapons pointed outward.


You just described the majority of Mexico, I worked in Central Mexico and its the norm rather than the exception.

John


----------



## Big Guns 1971

mas360 said:


> I was in Progresso two years ago. I got to the end of the tourist area and stepped through the gate to enter the real Progresso town street with the intention to stroll down the street to explore the local environment. Within ten minutes later I turned around and retreated back into the tourist area after seeing two trucks full of federales in body armor, Kevlar helmets and M4's slowly cruised by. They were in battle station mode....standing on their truck beds with their backs up against each other, eyeing the streets and their weapons pointed outward.


Welcome to MEXICO.


----------



## dishman

I was on that cruise!


----------



## Bearwolf34

Dont know how excited I would be spending hard earned money to venture off for 5-10 days visiting some corrupt 3rd world cesspool..


----------



## bluefin

Bearwolf34 said:


> Dont know how excited I would be spending hard earned money to venture off for 5-10 days visiting some corrupt 3rd world cesspool..


Wow, to make a statement like that you must have some of the best vacations ever. I'll bet that passport of yours is stamped with nothing but 5star this and that... Please share your vacations. Then expound upon us how you influenced their little world...

To the OP, congrats on a great time. Our family goes once a year and we all come back with great memories. Matter of fact we leave just after Christmas. We usually do the Mexican circuit but this year are doing Key West and Bahamas. Thanks for sharing the pics of the Mayan Ruins. All of the years we've gone I've yet to go but it's on the list. If I remember right it's a pretty good drive to get there.


----------



## Capt. Blood

Been on 9 Princess Cruisesâ€¦.Four of them with stops in Mexicoâ€¦.while we always felt safe, after seeing what Mexico has become over the past several years, will make a point of NOT going there any moreâ€¦..Lots of great places left in this world to seeâ€¦..screw mexico and all their crime and drug cartels!!!
Take a process cruise to Alaskaâ€¦.good ole US of A!!!!


----------



## Kastaway

Cozumel has about the lowest crime rate imaginable aside from petty crime. We have gone 5x over last few years and love the place. 
Other parts of Mexico.. been there and not so much.

If I could live in Cozumel tomorrow I would. Its a great place with good, hard working people. many are very poor but the atmosphere is still very different than even Playa.


----------



## coogerpop

We were on the same cruise......better than Carnival but neither one holds a candle to the Royal Caribbean one we took last August in Alaska....that was the nicest ship,best food and best service e we have ever enjoyed. I don't know if all their cruises are as good but the one we were on was fantastic.


----------



## capt. david

Never been on Princess so I can't judge. RCL is nice, been on plenty. Carnival is fine if you have family or more into the party atmosphere. NCL is somewhere in between. I enjoy Mexico, Don't really care for Cozumel. I might be the only one but I enjoyed Progresso. Wandered down the beach, chatted with the local Octopus fishermen, watched a local couple take wedding pictures while they were standing in the water. Meet a owner of a local restaurant, went in, he comp are food and drinks. Never felt threatened. As far as living somewhere in Mexico, Cabo area hands down or Costa Maya.


----------



## 61Bubbletop

Going on Royal Caribbean from Galveston in June. Will be our 2nd. Looking forward to it.


----------

